# Work Permit/Tax advise



## sbender (Apr 13, 2010)

Hi 

Can someone help me? If I have a work permit from one company and work for a different company, how does the income tax work?

Can I still pay tax from the company I dont have a work permit with?

Please advise.

Thanks. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

sbender said:


> Hi
> 
> Can someone help me? If I have a work permit from one company and work for a different company, how does the income tax work?
> 
> ...


I moved your thread to the UEA, perhaps you will get the advice you need from the country you live in!


----------



## sbender (Apr 13, 2010)

Johanna said:


> I moved your thread to the UEA, perhaps you will get the advice you need from the country you live in!


I live in South Africa


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

sbender said:


> I live in South Africa


Your profile says UAE?


----------



## sbender (Apr 13, 2010)

Johanna said:


> Your profile says UAE?


I know I was in the UAE and have moved to SA now


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi

Firstly, you MUST to get a work permit in the name of your current employer. This is in order to comply with the Immigration law.

Then, your new employer will need to put you on their payroll in order to deduct PAYE etc. 

SARS will not look at what your work permit says (well, they have not done so thus far) and Home Affairs does not (yet) have the resources to check with SARS and compare this with their own records.

But if Home Affairs finds you working without a proper permit, you will be deported and not allowed to return to South Africa. In addition to this, your employer could be fined R20,000.


----------

